# Which Trim Dressing do you rate most ?



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Out of the following Trim Dressings, which do you think is best ?

Auto Finesse Revive
Autoglym Bumper Care
Autobrite Berry Blast Gel
Concours Brightyre
Smartwax Gel


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Autosmart Highstyle.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I've used AG bumper care for some time but find it is very oily/greasy but dose seem to last a decent amount of time on small areas but on large areas that I guess are more prone to the element it is a little pony in the endurance race. 

I've since started to use AF revive and its 'ok' but I haven't used it for very long and not had much to do with it thus far so keeping my opinions short and sweet for this product for the time being.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Revive, but that's the only one I've used and I'm pretty happy with the results


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Autosmart Highstyle.


+1 for the highstyle :thumb: I would like to try the af tho !!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I have to say bumper care due to not using any of the others.Like venom,i find it oily but it works well.I'm considering Revive next but haven't seen many pics or opinions on it.Venom uk's comment's were helpful though.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Auto Finesse Revive...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

revive is fantastic and lasts ages


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Out of the list, AF Revive

But I think AS Trim Wizard is a fantastic dressing too


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> I have to say bumper care due to not using any of the others.Like venom,i find it oily but it works well.I'm considering Revive next but haven't seen many pics or opinions on it.Venom uk's comment's were helpful though.


Thanks, the reason why I went for revive was due to the amount of hits it gets on here. From the little time I've spent using it I find it goes along way compared to AG BC. On the parts I have used it on it dose seem to last a long time.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Gtech T1


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Out of your list Mark i have voted the Autobrite one because its better than the Autoglym and these are the only 2 I have tried. My most favorite though is Gtechniq T1 and No 2 is Valetpro Dyonisus Tyre Sheen


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

AS Trim wizzard


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Out of the list Revive

But much prefer Perl


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

revive for me, as said a little goes a long way and it does last for quite a good time


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

PERL or C.Quartz DLUX! New school products FTW!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Only *ONE* of the products listed above has UV inhibitors which offers UV protection/blocking against premature ageing, slow induced trim fade and prevention of cracking of plastic.

For those reasons alone, I wouldn't touch the other four trim products with a barge pole.

All product related polls should have an option of "other" or "none" to be fair and helpful to the OP. :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Revive without a doubt.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I've just used Prima Infinity and it's by far the best so far. It even made the door trim on the Focus look great, which is not an easy feat!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Why no Autosmart..


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry Mark, but non of the above for me. Tried the Auto Finesse and the Autoglym, but T1 without a doubt, non greasy, no fling and surprisingly long lasting.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

T1 is so underrated on plastic trims - a lovely product, with added *UV Block*


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> Only *ONE* of the products listed above has UV inhibitors which offers UV protection/blocking against premature ageing, slow induced trim fade and prevention of cracking of plastic.
> 
> For those reasons alone, I wouldn't touch the other four trim products with a barge pole.
> 
> All product related polls should have an option of "other" or "none" to be fair and helpful to the OP. :thumb:


Alls fair when your a fanboy of AF which before was AB. As you have eluded to Tipu lots of other products out there including my current favourite..DLux :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S63 said:


> Including my current favourite..DLux


Another cracking product with great *UV protection*. :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

supagard trim and tyre is one of the best last ages and dont streak and a quid a tin if you can find it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like Turtle wax wet&black.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Ah, found the poll but I wouldn`t select any of those products.

None of the above :thumb:


----------

